# lDove x Pigeon



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Will the offspring of a dove, pigeon mating be infertile "mules"?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes..I have heard that they are ..or a high percentage.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. They sure are pretty though!


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Whether the hybrids are fertile are dependent upon many factors. 

This website shows a list of known hybrids and their fertility.

Indeed, Dr Wilmer Miller states that the cross of a ring-neck dove with a domestic pigeon is usually infertile.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting, someone with a strong interest in genetics and colors could probably create some very colorful pigeons.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

*Hybrids*



grifter said:


> Interesting, someone with a strong interest in genetics and colors could probably create some very colorful pigeons.


It would be difficult to create a breed of birds from hybrids of pigeons with the Streptopelia genus. And even then, calling the offspring pigeons would probably be wrong anyway. If a breeder very lucky a single fertile hybrid male would allow the genes from the ringneck to be transferred to pigeons. As was done in the case of mating the red siskin males to canary hens to introduce red into the exclusively yellow / green canary stock. A one in a million kind of situation.

Conversely, hybrids within the Columba genus are almost always fertile.

I have heard that someone here in South Africa has transfered the indigo, recessive white and some other genes into his flock of Speckled pigeons (Columba guinea). I have sadly not yet had the opportunity to see these birds, but assume they would be an interesting sight.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to call pigeon x dove hybrids, "pidoves"  They are very pretty and cute! A member here has some interesting slate gray looking ones (rock pigeon x ringneck dove, I believe). If I remember correctly, they sort of remind me of passenger pigeons (minus the orange chest).


----------

